# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا برنامج برنامج eBuddy Mobile Messenger للمراسلات الفورية

## لهلوبة الشرق

*eBuddy Mobile Messenger*    Chat on MSN, Facebook, Yahoo!, GTalk (Orkut), AIM,  MySpace and ICQ. Get the most popular free chat app on your phone, with  more than 100 million downloads to date! With eBuddy you can also send pictures, set your display picture from your phone camera, choose colorful themes and much more! New! The best Facebook experience! Enjoy the new and improved Facebook Chat and follow all your Facebook updates الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *أو* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

